# Teachers Moving to Dubai in August



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

Heyy I am a single teacher from New Jersey and will be moving and teaching in Mirdif. I want to start meeting some people. I hope to go on a lot of adventures and play a lot of tennis while I am out there. 

Are any other teachers doing the same? 

Does any have suggestions of how I can pack my life into two 50lbs bags or less? ha ha


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL you live in the tri-state, your whole apartment should fit in 1 50lb bag!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

NYdesignandtech said:


> Heyy I am a single teacher from New Jersey and will be moving and teaching in Mirdif. I want to start meeting some people. I hope to go on a lot of adventures and play a lot of tennis while I am out there.
> 
> Are any other teachers doing the same?
> 
> Does any have suggestions of how I can pack my life into two 50lbs bags or less? ha ha




Most teachers I came across are having lots of adventure and travelling. They all experience first the different food!!!! You will do just fine as you will meet tons of teachers here and even in Bars!!!


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Most teachers I came across are having lots of adventure and travelling. They all experience first the different food!!!! You will do just fine as you will meet tons of teachers here and even in Bars!!!


I'm a teacher too! I'm heading out on Sunday. Definitely going to be doing lots of traveling and adventure-seeking! I'll be living in Al Barsha.


----------



## katieblaymire88 (Aug 10, 2011)

QUOTE=NYdesignandtech;583531]Heyy I am a single teacher from New Jersey and will be moving and teaching in Mirdif. I want to start meeting some people. I hope to go on a lot of adventures and play a lot of tennis while I am out there. 

Are any other teachers doing the same? 

Does any have suggestions of how I can pack my life into two 50lbs bags or less? ha ha[/QUOTE]


Heyyyyy... I am a teacher moving to Dubai on Monday. What do you teach and what school? Are you excited?

Take care and maybe see you out there!!


----------



## Kazuya (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi! I'm not a teacher >_< More of a marketing consultant/photographer from the UK.

I'm literally moving in a few days! I'd love to play some Tennis with other enthusiasts! I'm not sure where I'm living yet, the company hasn't given me the details. 

Is Dubai a big city like New York/London?


----------



## myriambill (May 16, 2011)

Kazuya 
Dubai isn't that big! You can travel from one end to the other in 30 mins. There's a metro line which is quite efficient although depending where your company is going to house you there are few areas which don't have the metro as yet. 
The other thing is that there isn't a centre of Dubai as so to speak, everything is scattered around and you'll probably find soon enough that the best way to navigate trough Dubai is by car. The driving will be daunting to start with but you'll get used to it pretty quickly....
Hope all goes well with the move!


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey all, 

Its been a while since I've posted on here. Since then moved and settled in a little into my place in mirdif. I would imagine that many of you have done the same. How's is your move going? I start school on Sunday. I've been pretty bored but went exploring last night. I'd like to play tennis. If anyone plays, pm me!

--
Best


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

NYdesignandtech said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Its been a while since I've posted on here. Since then moved and settled in a little into my place in mirdif. I would imagine that many of you have done the same. How's is your move going? I start school on Sunday. I've been pretty bored but went exploring last night. I'd like to play tennis. If anyone plays, pm me!
> 
> ...


Hi,

There is a cohort of teachers coming to UAE. I visited some friends in Abu Dhabi (AD) during Eid holidays and guess what?....they are teachers and they told me tons of teachers are coming. I guess it is a recycling period huh.

Glad to know you folks are "älmost" settled. I ve got no plans for this weekend PM me if you folks are up to anything.

Cheers!


----------

